# Just One More Step!



## sdufresn1988 (4 Aug 2017)

It has been a very exciting six months for me. I applied for the regular forces back in January, wrote the CFAT back in March, and had the medical and interview at the end of June. I am just waiting for final approval from the medical staff for my flat feet and crooked back (darn genetics) and hopefully I can get the offer as either an armored soldier, weapons tech, or ammo tech. My running has improved greatly over the last year (5k in 26 min, down from 30 min 20sec) and my work outs are getting a little bit easier. So as nerve wracking as the waiting is, my over all confidence level has just sky rocketed.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2017)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------

